# Problema com entrega estação meteo



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2010 às 22:36)

No final de Novembro de 2009 dei ordem de compra de uma estação meteo da oregon, mais precisamente a wmr200 no ebay global, a uma empresa Alemã.
O pagamento foi feito a 3 de Dezembro e o volume foi enviado e chegou ao centro de distribuição dos CTT, em Perafita (Matosinhos) no dia 17. No dia 18 enganaram-se e enviaram a estação para algum lugar (que desconheço) errado. No dia seguinte a indicação é que a morada é insuficiente ou incorrecta, situação que se mantêm até ao dia 24. A 28 é despachada de Matosinhos para Lisboa e a 29 é reenviada para a Alemanha.
Contactei o vendedor que no dia 7 recebeu a estação de volta, e expus o caso. Disseram que a morada era incorrecta e que por isso não foi entregue. O custo da devolução era de 20€...
Resta dizer que no google maps bastou inserir o nome da rua e o nº e foi lá direitinho...e no site dos CTT confirmei com esses mesmos dados (sem localidade) a morada e o código postal, ou seja, nada de errado com a morada de envio.
Abri uma disputa e eles prontificaram-se a enviar novamente o produto mas que como não tinham culpa assumiam metade das despesas de reenvio.
Eu acedi, mas há dias que espero uma mensagem sobre como fazer para pagar a tal metade do custo de expedição e até agora nada - foi na 5ª feira 14.
A disputa no paypal termina dia 20 e como tal o produto já não me chegará dentro do prazo.
*A minha questão para os entendidos é esta*: nesta situação será melhor escalar a disputa para eventualmente receber o valor do paypal ou aguardo que o vendedor me envie o produto, mesmo correndo o risco de acontecer o mesmo?
O vendedor em questão é o timeshop.de

Alguém que me possa ajudar nesta questão? Se alguém passou por problemas semelhantes que diga como o resolveu para eu ter uma ideia. Esta foi a minha 1ª experiência de compra on-line e nada boa até ao momento.


----------



## Vince (18 Jan 2010 às 23:21)

Eu já comprei várias vezes a esse vendedor sem qualquer problema, é de confiança. De quem é o erro da morada ? Teu, do vendedor ou dos CTT ? Só podes chatear o vendedor se o problema foi deles, se não foi erro do vendedor, estás a abrir um disputa contra ele que pode não ter culpa nenhuma e ser quem até agora é o único prejudicado pois pagou o envio para ti e provavelmente os custos da devolução. Pelo que primeiro que tudo há que perceber que erro ocorreu e aonde.


----------



## vinc7e (18 Jan 2010 às 23:54)

Normalmente enviam para a morada associada à conta paypal e não à do
ebay.
Na primeira compra que fiz no ebay, tenha um erro na morada da conta
paypal (faltava-me um numero dos 4 primeiros numeros do código postal ), 
mas felizmente o produto chegou cá. 

verifica a morada (se ainda não o fizeste),  e  se queres que te reenvie a
estação envia-lhe a morada (por msg) para onde queres que ele te envie a encomenda.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2010 às 00:28)

Já confirmei a morada no paypal e no ebay. Em ambas está exactamente igual e corresponde à morada actual.

Em termos de GPS está tudo ok. Com os CTT confirmei a morada no site dos mesmos. Só não tenho acesso aos dados de envio da timeshop.de.
Mas eles dizem que está de acordo com a morada da minha conta.

Será que os CTT estavam com muito trabalho por ser altura de Natal e não se deram ao trabalho de enviar uma viatura para a zona onde resido? É que apesar de estar a cerca de 30 km do centro de distribuição deles podem ter poucoo volumes para esta zona e não se darem ao trabalho de enviar...

O que sei é que é uma *má experiência*, com tempos de espera de mensagens algo demorado entre cliente-vendedor.


----------



## joaodelai (26 Jan 2010 às 17:58)

Estou na mesma situação que você 
Comprei uma WMR200 no ebay praticamente no mesmo dia, no meu caso, minha estação está na alfandega aguardando ser taxada pelo governo Brasileiro 

Espero que ocorra tudo bem, devo estar com ela em mãos em duas ou três semanas.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2010 às 20:12)

Já recebi a estação...e claro! Estou *c.o.n.t.e.n.t.e*!
Agora é que começam os problemas maiores: Colocar a estação no seu sítio, cada módulo no seu local definitivo, softwares, conexões internet, etc, etc.
Acho que a dor de cabeça começa a sério é agora. 
Não teve que passar na alfandega mas demorou muito a cá chegar - acho que se fosse à alfandega iria demorar menos...


----------

